# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Где можно найти базу данных на человека с фотографией?

## Satur

Люди не подскажите, где можно найти базу данных на человека с фотографией?:confused:

----------


## Satur

Нашёл! Можно найти в одноклассниках и т.п., больнице, учебном учреждении, "паспортном столе", на заводе, в милиции. Так же можно поспрашивать у знакомых юристов, у которых есть связи в суде и так если есть связи, и ещё на каком-то рынке контрафактов (черном рынке), что мне кажется будет всего сложней, так как ими часто интересуются правоохранительные органы, и на последок, у хакеров! Народ, если есть какие идеи, где реально можно найти данные на человека с фотографией без больших трудностей (за деньги без кидалова), напишите пожалуйста, я и думаю не только я, буду рад и признателен вам! :cool:

----------

